# New Secret Weapon for BIG Snook



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

If I was a snook I would eat them!!!!

Did I see those on an Infomercial?

I think Bass might like them too!!

Let me know!


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Wait are those 29$ rainbow trout swim baits I just read about?
(How big are they?)


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

they look larger then most of the snook I catch ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

> they look larger then most of the snook I catch ;D


 ;D ;D ;D

Now that's funny.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

As promised, a fishing report on the new bait. No Snook yet :'( :-/


----------

